# Ferry booked



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have just booked my ferry, Dover-Calais on the 31 October 8,25am. Can't wait to get away. Down though France and on to Torre del Mar. 

I love the drive down though France going though the Somport Tunnel on to Zarragosa-Madrid then down to Granada and the Malaga. 

Just got to get over a bad back yet again. 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Andy get down there and get some sun on that back

Bliss, if it doesn't improve, and I hope it will, at least you will have some decent weather

Enjoy
Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope you have a good drive south & enjoy your trip. Good luck, hope the sun keeps shining.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Aldra hope it will be, normally get down there after the hot weather has cleared off. Still it is not as cold as here. 

Andy


----------

